# Can nymphs breathe through paper towels?



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2014)

As a lid


----------



## Vlodek (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## reptilia5 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes they can.My baby T.sinensis are doing very well with a paper towel top. The only problem I am experiencing is keeping in humidity,so if you use a PT lid be sure to mist at least twice a day or whatever is required for your mantises humidity needs.


----------

